# Repatriating to the usa. Bringing cat back in from uk?



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We are returning to USA end of November after a two year relocation to uk. We brought our cat with us and the process was quite complex. I have scoured the USA pet import info online and it doesn't appear there are any requirements for bringing her back in. We plan to take her to vet for a check up and update shots just in case. Using a pet transport company again and planning on sending her through cargo with British airways again because we will send her about a week ahead and board at vet until we arrive. The packing and moving situation seemed to be far more stressful to her than the actual flight itself.

Is there anything I am missing?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's far easier to bring a cat into the US than into the UK. And especially if you're using a pet transport company - they usually take care of all the details. Basically, I think it's a health certificate and shots up to date (though it varies a bit by state) but the transporter will know the proper forms and all to use.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks bev! We will initially fly into Dallas upon return and it didn't look like there were any specific requirements other than airline requirements of health certificate and current shots.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

More questions. Please and thank you! 

Company is being difficult and doesn't want to pay for pet relocation company. We ended up paying the fee when we moved because we didn't have their agreement in writing when we moved but this time we do. Even though we have already booked our flights they are asking if we would consider travelling with our pet to save money. Which would mean at least one of us would have to cancel the other ticket to fly on another airline since we are booked on American Airlines and they don't allow pets to and from Europe.

I have been scouring different airlines sites and it appears Lufthansa is the only airline in which we can take a pet in the cabin from uk to us? Is this correct? Are there any other airlines that allow this? 

I think I also read somewhere that pets are only allowed in cabin for flights under 8 hours but I can't seem to find this information anymore. Is this still true? Where could we fly on Lufthansa from London area to USA that would fit this criteria?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Contact LH. There are weight restrictions for the animal and not every flight accommodates pets in the cabin. 
Why are you jumping through hoops after your arrangements have been made? Where are the savings after canceling a flight, booking a pet, ....


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

The company agreed to pay for the pet transport this time around. The last time they verbally agreed and then refused to pay after the move was already done. Now that they have contacted the pet transport company and got a quote they want us to find a less expensive way to bring our cat back. It's typical for the hr department with his company to not think logically. I am trying to put all the information together for them on the exact costs involved one versus the other including the cost to cancel the other non refundable ticket and purchase a whole new ticket plus the total cost of transport. They are just looking at the cost for a cabin pet for one leg of the journey of $100 but not thinking about all the other costs for multiple stops and the change of one of the airline tickets to another carrier altogether. 

This company does nothing but cause us endless aggravation, headaches and battles over every single thing. The hardest part of the whole move was how the hr department handled every single thing. We had to hire our own attorney to actually get the truth and our visa done after we figured out they lied to us and tried to get us to move over illegally without a work visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

For the cat it may be considerably easier to go the cabin route. Cargo in November can mean extreme temperatures.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

If there are live animals aboard the hold of the aeroplane is kept at about the same temperature as the passenger cabin.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I figured out that I have to call Lufthansa and KLM directly to find out the routes they allow pets in cabin. The company got a quote from world care pet that was $4800. Ridiculous! I can see why they don't want to pay that. We told them to contact pet express again. They were $3500 last time.

We have gotten some quotes from local pet shippers with estimates around £700-800. We are going to choose one based upon a good reputation and send the info along to the company to see if they will go for it. We were really happy with the service from pet express so I hope they will use them but if they want to pinch pennies then we will steer them to one of these local firms to use. Our cat did fantastic flying ba direct last time and want to do that again. We feel that in cabin with at least one connection would be more stressful for her.

I also found out that in August they changed the USA regulations regarding pet import and now require rabies at least 30 days in advance of travel plus a fit to travel exam within 5 days no matter which state you are travelling to. I am glad I did my own research because we still have time to get those things taken care of before departing.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you please set the link to the new import regulations? Thank you.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.cdc.gov/animalimportation/

Looks like it might apply only to dogs. I am checking further.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I wanted to send an update on how our pet relocation went. We hired air pets UK to handle the transport of our cat. We took her to the vet ourselves for the rabies booster and to start the paperwork and we already had the crate. It was going to be less expensive to have them provide the crate but since we use our own crate for other things we just used our own.

Pet express coordinated with the vet to get the documents they needed on vaccination. They booked her flight on ba direct from heathrow and picked her up at our house the day prior to travel. They have their own cattery located near heathrow and had a vet come do the fit to travel exam at their facility. They arranged for someone to pick her up at the airport upon arrival and deliver her to the boarding facility we had arranged. 

They did an excellent job and kept us updated every step of the way. They even sent us pictures of her at the cattery to ease our minds. Our vet did the same upon arrival so it gave us peace of mind on her health and well being.

It was a very good experience and would definitely use them again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you for this informative update.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Since lot of people ask. Air pets charged us £1500 for this full service. We had to pay £50 to book it and the remaining balance five days prior to travel. We paid our vet directly for the rabies booster.


----------

